
Ask HN: Are there any tools which can summarize an article? - thamizhan2611
I am looking for a tool which can spit out a TL;DR version for any article so that I don&#x27;t have to skim through the entire to understand what it says.
======
amarraja
I've used this in the past

[https://github.com/codelucas/newspaper](https://github.com/codelucas/newspaper)

There is also a wrapper to expose it as a rest api. Looks like it is not
maintained, but easy enough to write your own

[https://github.com/voidfiles/newspaper-
delivery](https://github.com/voidfiles/newspaper-delivery)

~~~
thamizhan2611
Thank you. I am actually looking for an ML kind of a solution or work which
can understand the context of any article and provide TL;DR suggestions. I
understand that this will be very very hard to do but curious to know if there
is anyone working in this domain.

------
ktt3ja
This is the tool used by reddit’s /u/autotldr bot:

[https://smmry.com](https://smmry.com)

~~~
thamizhan2611
Thank you :)

